# Christmas in July on XM!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

If your a fan like I am of classic radio shows, you will love what XM Radio Classic is airing this week on channel 164!

This week all week is is Christmas in July, all classic Christmas Radio shows! I have been listening all morning.  

(Dont mind what my PCR says below I forgot to turn it off before I left for the house this morning.


----------

